# Hello From the UK



## Poison_Girl (Feb 22, 2009)

Hiya, came across this webbie whilst looking for a smokey eye tutorial and am absolutely hooked on this website! Some of the collections of MAC you guys have is amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At the moment I only own studio tech, pink swoon blusher and plush lash mascara but am looking forward to seeing what I should add next to my collection!


----------



## angi (Feb 22, 2009)

fellow UK'er. I know you'll find much useful information here. Be prepared for your MAC collection to grow!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Sharkster (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there!

I'm just next door to you in Suffolk! I've got loads of collecting to do too but we're in the right place - great site!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 23, 2009)

Howdy !


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome, make yourself at home and i hope you have lots of fun


----------



## Poison_Girl (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for the welcome guys


----------



## Cerydwen (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello,

I'm from London and I'm new here too! Pleased to meet you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cerydwen x


----------



## icmreis (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome! I hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## LivingFire (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey! I'm a fellow UK n00b too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a feeling that being on here is *not* a good thing for my £££!


----------



## Sharkster (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LivingFire* 

 
_Hey! I'm a fellow UK n00b too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a feeling that being on here is *not* a good thing for my £££!_

 
Yep, I've spent a fortune already!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 28, 2009)

This site is very addicting - enjoy!


----------

